# Easter Bunnies!



## The Bunny Fiesta (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter fellow Easter Bunnies!

Our hooman made us a super cool Easter Basket, with snacks we can actually eat, including "marshmallow Peeps"! Check out our Easter Party to see it: 

Our Hooman also included instructions for how to make the "peeps" as well as our Easter Basket (so your hooman can make it for you too!)

Did you human get you some easter snacks or toys?


----------

